# "Ms" in Greek...



## Cosmas1

Hello, all.

I am wondering if there is a Greek counterpart to the English "Ms" as an alternative to Miss and Mrs that we should be using instead of "Kυρια/ Δεσπινιδα"? 

Thank you.


----------



## Δημήτρης

I don't think we have such a term.
Κυρία can be used in this manner though.


----------



## Cosmas1

What is the abbreviation for Δεσπινιδα?  Is it "Δα"?

Thank you.


----------



## Δημήτρης

I use Διδα (>Δεσποινίδα) but other forms include Δις/Δνις (>Δεσποινίς) and Δδα (>Δεσποινίδα).

Also, some conjugate the abbreviations (I do), others don't.


----------



## Cosmas1

Δημἠτρη, how common is it's usage.  Do most people use it when addressing someone on an envelope, or do they use the more generic Κυρἰα (abbreviated Κα)?

Thanks.


----------



## Δημήτρης

I am under the impression that Κα is used in formal correspondence. Since you can't always know if a woman is married or not, and because δεσποινίδα may be considered sexist, κυρια is preferred. 

But question of this kind should be asked to as many people as possible.


----------



## GreekNative

I totally agree with Δημήτρης, especially on his last point. I think that if you stick to Κα (Κυρία) you're safe on most, if not all occasions.


----------



## Cosmas1

Thanks, guys.  Good to know.


----------



## orthophron

We didn't say anything about pronunciation of abbbreviations κος, κα, δις etc. Well, contrary to ms (pronunciation: /mIz/ or /məs/), κος, κα, δις etc are read out as κύριος, κυρία, δεσποινίς etc.


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you.


----------



## Δημήτρης

orthophron said:


> We didn't say anything about pronunciation of abbbreviations κος, κα, δις etc. Well, contrary to ms (pronunciation: /mIz/ or /məs/), κος, κα, δις etc are read out as κύριος, κυρία, δεσποινίς etc.


Υπάρχουν βέβαια και κάποιοι που θα πουν /kos/ ή /ka/, αλλά θεωρείται λάθος και μάλιστα αστείο


----------

